

Get an EIN online, for free - rms
http://www.irs.gov/businesses/small/article/0,,id=102767,00.html

======
jakewolf
Nice, that saves a 10 minute phone call. (Always was free to get for the DIY
people)

------
Tichy
A what?

~~~
rms
You need one for a US company, it's the tax ID for a company. The individual
equivalent is a social security number.

If you don't know this website, a lawyer or a corporation in a box website
will charge you money to fill out the form for you.

